

Results of a Controlled Trial of Resveratrol in Humans - mhb
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/11/10/resveratrol_in_humans_results_of_a_controlled_trial.php

======
Udo
While this study shows that resveratrol _does_ indeed have a measurable impact
in decreasing metabolic rate (= thereby slowing some degenerative processes),
I find it even more interesting to read about the other effects.

First, and rather obviously, a decreased metabolic rate and less lipolysis of
adipose tissue means that this should not be taken by people who are obese
(like me) because it makes weight loss even more difficult. While the other
effects on the body may paper over the horrid consequences of obesity, the
underlying cause will get even worse if you take this stuff.

Second, it's impressive that we now seem to have actual evidence of
resveratrol decreasing blood sugar levels, inflammation markers, and blood
pressure. The importance of this cannot be overstated.

~~~
leonth
I am not a clinician (yet), but the result of a study of 11 people is hardly
"actual evidence". Even if it actually does all these things, you never know
what bad things will happen when you take resveratol more than 30 days. "Over
400 genes with altered expression" sounds like a lot of side effects to me.

~~~
davidhansen
This may be easy to determine. There are people who consume resveratrol daily,
over an entire lifetime. Imagine a controlled study comparing the health
profiles of long-term alcoholics who consume similar amounts per day:

Control group: Those whose drink of choice does not have resveratrol.

Experimental group: Those who drink almost exclusively red wine.

Both groups will have ill health due to the alcoholism, but the experimental
factor, the consumption of red wine vs. other alcohols, should show a
correlative difference, if one exists.

~~~
maaku
That's how we learned of resveratrol in the first place: by studying how
ridiculously healthy the French are given what they eat and drink on a daily
basis.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Paradox>

A healthy intake of red wine seemed to be a common factor in the French story,
and from chemical analysis of wines we found resveratrol.

------
codex
Can anyone recommend a good anti-aging drug stack? Diet, exercise, and
possibly fasting trump all, of course, but for a little extra oomph to the
Singularity, would one recommend metformin? Rapamycin? A telomerase activator?
Resveratrol?

